# 2011 routan shuddering/ jerking in reverse



## 2011routon (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone having this prob 

I have 2011 routon SEL model with 9k miles. 
When I am on the slightest incline and have to r verse it jerks back and forth.. Like the little engine that could choking. 
Is this normal or something wrong with this mini van?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It's normal. There are threads on it at www.chryslerminivan.net. Our 2010 does it here and there. I forget exactly why it does it but I vaguely remember it has something to do with the clutching in the Trans.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VW Naaf (May 1, 2010)

Mine does it too. tech said its common. my driveway is a hill its annoying.


----------



## 2.0T V-DUB (May 22, 2007)

*Same problem here!*

Just picked up a used 2011 Routan with 26k miles. The van had the whole family in it, me the wife and the three kids. I also had 8 suitcase in the rear, I was backing up to the garage, which is on a slight incline and the van started jerking and almost shut off. I took it to the dealership and of course they couldn't get the van to do it. So I took the technician out on a test drive and found an steep incline and sure enough as soon as I started going up it in reverse it started jerking. They've had the car for 2 days and have yet to find the problem. The only issue I have with it is it seems to get worse the more load that you put on it. If the car is fully loaded and the incline is steep it gets worse, at least in my situation. If the tech finds something I'll let you know.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

So what happened? I know the tech told me this was normal the last time I took my van in.


----------

